# Cannondale crank and BB spindle removal



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to remove the BB spindle from my Cannondale SuperSix. It is a Cannondale SI crankset. I have the crank removal tools and am able to get both crank arms off. 

What do I need to do to get the spindle out? 

It does not slide out easily and I'm reluctant to hit it with anything. Is there a special tool or process?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

You need a rubber mallet. Yes you are tapping the spindle out of the bottom bracket shell. The Cannondale spindle is not like the FSA or SRAM spindle that can be hand inserted through the bearings. That's probably why I find it the quieter of the BB30 options (when worn bearings aren't the cause).

In addition, you will need to find a suitable size driver to push the spindle completely through. I have the Enduro BB30 tool and the long barrel cylinder to remove the bearings works perfectly for this job. 

Follow Cannondale's instructions on the removal/installation (can be found on the company's web site).


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I was in a bit of a hurry and didn't get your reply in time, so I took it to a shop (Pedal here in the Denver metro area) and the mechanic did exactly that - tapped the drive-side of the spindle with a rubber mallet and the spindle started coming out, then he chased it with a BB30 bearing tool and it came right out.

I was planning to race the Pikes Peak Hill climb and wanted to swap the compact crank from my CX bike onto my road bike for the race. Of course, I wanted to test shifting in the real world prior to racing it, thus my hurry.

It's very good thing I did the swap - with the 34 chainring on the compact, I was still pedaling 55-60rpm on some sections and had quite a bit of knee pain after the race. The standard rings would have destroyed my knees!

If the instructions are on the Cannondale web site, please post a link. I tried to find them and did not. Found the owner's manual and other very simplistic stuff, but nothing on removing crank or spindle. Found a YouTube video on swapping the crankarms, but not removing the spindle. Rather frustrating because I was sure it was simple yet wasn't going to take a chance on messing something up (crank, spindle, bearings, frame). 

BTW, I used the Wheels Mfg adapters to put a 24mm compact crank on my BB30 SuperSix and it worked like a charm! The chainline was pretty bad, but it worked great for one race.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's the link to remove both, the bearings and crankset. 

It's a PDF of the instructions.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Use a can of compressed air upside down so it comes out super cold and spray it on the spindle sides near the bearings. Give it a second and then tap it lightly with a rubber mallet. It will come out like butter with the compressed air. I have tried this with success about 5 times so far and it works every time.


----------



## tony604 (Aug 20, 2012)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> Use a can of compressed air upside down so it comes out super cold and spray it on the spindle sides near the bearings. Give it a second and then tap it lightly with a rubber mallet. It will come out like butter with the compressed air. I have tried this with success about 5 times so far and it works every time.


thts a good tip i'll try next time, was trying to remove the spindle today and it wouldn't budge, was gonna replace the bearings today as i was installing the new spidering, but just gave up after a couple of whacks with the rubber mallet :mad2:


----------

